# NRS drysuit



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

i used a large and im about the same demensions, i have long legs short torso... i would go with kokatat cause the nrs warranty is not so hot.. and its a chinese death trap...
had my zipper fail in the box so we gorilla taped it back together used the lighter to seal the tape. I was a little sketched to say the least because we just ran Calander Falls and had a bunch of whitewater to go..


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

Have you thought about a Kokatat Super Nova semi-dry suit? I'm a rafter and thats what I use. The cheapest NRS drysuit runs about $600. The Kokatat Super Nova is $489.
Check out kayakacademy.com They are super nice & knowledgable folks. I'd give them a call.
KJ


----------



## riverrunr77 (Aug 17, 2011)

Joe W said:


> I have heard that NRS suits run larger than the website says; anyone have experience with that. I am 5'10" and about 165 lbs.
> 
> I realize that a Goretex Kokatat would probably be better but I am a rafter and would like to save some money.
> 
> Thanks for the help.


 
I just picked up an OS systems drysuits for a good deal. They seem to be very nice for the money. I didn't want the chinese either, this one is made in oregon


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

The NRS in the swap section is $400 and is a large. That's got to be better that $800 or a suit with a neoprene collar for $500.


----------



## us338386 (Nov 8, 2007)

Midwest mountaineering in minneapolis has drysuits from palm, NRS, level 6 for 40% off. 

Best kept secret..... Contact their paddle department

http://www.midwestmtn.com/ftpgetfile.php?id=28


----------



## Alphacyber (Mar 18, 2010)

I wear an XL in Kokatat and a XXL in NRS. The NRS is only slightly bigger than the Kokatat, not the difference you would expect for a full size difference. I think the biggest part of the difference is in girth. I'm a skinny guy and need the height, not width.


----------



## Alphacyber (Mar 18, 2010)

As a side note, I'm selling the NRS, but haven't gotten around to putting up ads. It's the Extreme Relief model. Three years old but you have to look close to see any signs of use. PM me if you want to talk.


----------



## Leland (Jan 25, 2004)

I'm 5'8" 175lbs and wear the large NRS drysuit with plenty of room to spare. I think that's the size for you.

Leland


----------



## asshole (Sep 6, 2011)

Joe W said:


> I realize that a Goretex Kokatat would probably be better but I am a rafter and would like to save some money.


In the long run you'll spend more. It's like buying a tire that is not rated well but is super cheap. You save money now but will need to buy again if you want to be safe. Hell there is a good chance the NRS will leak on day one of use. I say buy anything else even if its used.


----------



## BCJ (Mar 3, 2008)

Anyone with experience using drypants and a drytop together as an alternative to full drysuit? Seems to me there would be some flexibility of use, and relief zip issue partly resolved.


----------



## nicho (Mar 18, 2009)

I use an NRS dry top and dry pants over poly pro and stayed warm and dry after swimming. People who had dry suits on were warmer but I was just as dry.

Anyone have experience with Kokatat Men's Tropos 3 Swift Entry Drysuit. this suit seems like a good price anyone know how it is.


----------



## mjibilian (Sep 9, 2008)

*The Extreme Relief from NRS*

I got one in 2008, at a real attractive price.

In 2010, I was getting damp, I sent it back and they sent me a new one.

Sent that one back in December because I was getting wet inside again, and waited for the replacement which was on backorder. Delivery is scheduled for today.

So, the service/warranty seem to be just fine. 

Even being damp inside in December, everyone but me complained about being cold; I was the only one in a drysuit.


----------



## asshole (Sep 6, 2011)

mjibilian said:


> I got one in 2008, at a real attractive price.
> 
> In 2010, I was getting damp, I sent it back and they sent me a new one.
> 
> ...


 Thats cool you got it replaced but your gonna get wet in the new one too. I had a NRS top the Triton and I was getting damp so I asked them to replace it. They wanted me to purchase at a discount their eVent top and I said hell no! They called me back and said they would send the eVent top for free so I said yes. After one mile of river I was soaked. I sent it back and got my money. I agree that they do have decent service there at NRS but who cares when their shit sucks.


----------



## asshole (Sep 6, 2011)

BCJ said:


> Anyone with experience using drypants and a drytop together as an alternative to full drysuit? Seems to me there would be some flexibility of use, and relief zip issue partly resolved.


Before last year I used my rogue top with the gore tex bibs. great combo. The down side is rolling your top and the bibs together but your skirt seals better keeping water outa the boat.


----------



## Leland (Jan 25, 2004)

I'm not sure what the other poster is doing to his gear to make it leak, but my experience with NRS has not been the same.

I am wearing an NRS drysuit this winter that I've worn 10 times or more now, and it's bone dry. Still putting my paddling layers on at home under my clothes, driving to the river, putting on the suit, then leaving the [still dry] layers on under my clothes for the drive home. I'm not even getting a little bit damp.

My NRS drytop is similarly dry except I have more days on it than I do on the suit.

Maybe they're sending the other guy leaky ones on purpose because he's an asshole?


----------



## dsmoake (Apr 2, 2010)

I have just started looking for a drysuit. I have a kokatat goretex splash top that I really like but I seem to get a hole in it every time I go to the river. I live in AZ so there are thorns on everything. I would like to stick with kokatat but I don't want to spend $1000 on something that I have to send in to get patched every time I go to the river. They have one for under 500 but it is "semi-dry"??? Does anyone have one and can comment?
Thx,
Dave


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

I have the Kokatat Super Nova semi-dry suit, and like it. I think I would go nuts with a latex neck gasket. I'm a rafter, not a paddler, so my level of water exposure isn't quite the same. I use this suit mostly for spring & fall rafting, so it hasn't seen the amount of use as a kayaker who is in their suit all the time. So far it's been a sturdy, reasonably comfortable suit that fits my needs.
KJ


----------



## WindInTheWillows (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm 6'2", 175#. The NRS size Large fits me fine height-wise; a little large in the waist/torso. My coworker and I have identical NRS drysuits and they both seep water from the relief zipper. My chest and legs stay dry, but my crotch is always wet (insert joke here). Go with the Kokatat.


----------



## mjibilian (Sep 9, 2008)

*Which NRS models are you folks using?*

Like I said, mine is the Extreme Relief.

So Leland has one good and dry (the reason we all want a drysuit), and Windwillows and partner have ones that are less than that.

But I'm still curious which models everyone is using, especially since there's apparently a good chance of difference in performance.

And Windwillows, what is the age/usage of yours, and have you discussed with NRS? Like I mentioned before, they shipped me replacements both times, no questions asked. Might be worth a phone call to NRS or the dealer from whom you bought.

I will see dsmoake's this weekend.He got the NRS Mission.


----------



## WindInTheWillows (Sep 8, 2011)

We have two of the NRS Mission Drysuits. The fabric and seals seem fine, but the relief zippers leak on both. They were brand new and used for 1 season so far. Very heavy useage for 2 months, but they leaked from the start. To be fair, I haven't contacted NRS regarding the problem. They would probably take care of it promptly.


----------



## st2eelpot (Apr 15, 2008)

Roughly 7 years ago I had the NRS dry top (triton?- whatever the least expensive model at the time was and it was pre-event) and dry pants combo. The top/bottom combo always leaked. I'd get wet inside even if I didn't swim while rafting (big water- very splashy). When I swam I got used to having maybe a gallon of water in each pant leg, as the ankle gaskets sealed the water in. I got rid of the pants.

When I used just the dry top it started out dry for the first month or so, then started to leak horribly.

I literally couldn't give it away towards the end. Water would go right through it worse than a rain jacket by the time I threw it away. I could pour a bucket on the jacket, and it would be wet inside.

I've now got a Kokatat dry top (Rogue) and a Kokatat dry suit (GMER). I'm starting to wear out the cloth booties in the dry suit, but no complaints. On my third set of gaskets on the dry top and 2nd set on the dry suit I believe. Somewhere around 150-175 days in the dry suit, and more in the dry top.


----------



## Leland (Jan 25, 2004)

The NRS drysuit that I'm having good luck with is the Inversion. I think the TriTon fabric is solid stuff - I have that on my drytop as well. If you have the Mission with the E-vent fabric, they are closing that material out.

Since my original post here I've put 5 more days on the drysuit and it's still totally dry. Two of those days were playboating, so I was fairly immersed all day.

Only time will tell how the suit and top hold up over multiple seasons, but they are as solid as can be so far.

Leland
Team NRS


----------



## northfwestg (Feb 23, 2006)

*drysuit*

i push rubber in the pac nor west where glacial flows extend into august some years, i have been through 3 extreme releif drysuits and all of them have held up very well. im living in these suits 35 days a year. nrs warranty is great. im 5,7 200 pounds and think medium is a good size


----------



## Fash (Jul 21, 2010)

mjibilian said:


> But I'm still curious which models everyone is using, especially since there's apparently a good chance of difference in performance.


I have the NRS Extreme Relief and I haven't had any problems with it. It's a few years old and only gets light usage (rafting) but the only dampness I've experienced is from perspiration.


----------



## Issip (Apr 7, 2011)

*What to do?*

Great posts, I'm thinking about a dry suit but don't know what I should do.

I'm taking a SRR course the beginning of may and need a dry suit or wet suit to participate. I can rent a wet suit and boots in town for ~$70 (clearly the cheapest option).

If I were to buy something that qualified I may as well do so before the course and avoid the rental fee, but I'm not sure if anything short of a full dry suit would qualify. I can get my hands on a new NRS Mission dry suit for about half what a kokatat goretex expedition costs. Although I could get a kokatat lightweight paddling suit for somewhere in the middle - but would that qualify as a dry suit and would that be superior to an NRS Mission dry suit?

Also does anyone know about other brands - I find BARE watersports dry suits priced similar to NRS, cheap no discernable brand "watersports dry suits" from china that look OK on the ebay link for even cheaper, and a host of scuba type dry suits (typhoon, etc.) listed as well.

Currently I raft but would love to kayak and while the places I love to raft are shorts only warm in the summer, the flows are high enough to go now if I wouldn't freeze... But then again who would I get to come rafting with me in February 

Advice greatly appreciated!!


----------

